# " NEW Patriot Dually"



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Give me one more week!*

Im diffantly going to shoot this bow at ATA show and see if it is for me. I have heard lots of good comments from several. Not sure if I want to go back to two cam bows. I like the idea of shooting lighter poundage.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

It's not hype at all. I shot a 29" last week and can't wait for my 30" to come in. The Bowtechs just keep getting better and better. There is a detailed report at www.edersbow.com


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Can you tell me where on Eders please?

Thanx


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

http://167.206.135.118/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=004032


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

I have put my report of the Dually Patriot on eders and on huntingnet in the technical forums.
JeffB has also put his prelim report on huntingnet.com in the tech forum

All the talk about this bow is not hype.


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*the wall*

Ausie,
How solid is the back wall?

Thanks!


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

The back wall is rock solid.
The draw picks up weight quick and maintains it. The valley is only small I can creep about 1/2" before it wants to launch.
If you have doubts about your draw lenght the Dually will let you know.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

*Archerynut02*

I bet Jay can't wait for his to come in! Its on the way, I've been promised.

I'm looking forward to my new toy as well.

Jon


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

I shot the Dually only once, but it was enough for me!  very strong draw force, blazing fast, and a good wall.
My friend is a Bowtech dealer, and I get to shoot about every bow that he gets in! LOL 
My freind's setup is 29"/60Lbs. and shooting about 327 fps!!!


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Got Mine, Shoots great, very well balanced, very accurate, (nice grip) grip is very slender and contoured to the riser, very Fast, very solid wall.

59#@29”
425 Grain arrow
All the Bowtech standard accessories on the string plus a nock and peep

FPS 262

At some point I’ll move it to 70# and get some measurements

Birth certificate 70#@29” 

FPS 320

Cons are minor at best, draw feels heavier than actual, its hard to relax at full draw as there is very little room to creep before you are pulled into the valley.

Overall, I am very please with the bow, and will use it as my 3D bow


----------



## Freezen (Nov 19, 2002)

Hows this bow for quietness? I'm planning to use it for a hunting bow but I have no idea of how quiet it is.


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

65 fps diff in between 60# & 59 #? How much lighter is the other arrow?


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

HEHE look again Thunderstruck.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Botech Bows*

I shot and I liked.
I started with two cam dually and to hard pulling for my taste.
One cam felt better.
Two wheel Bow fit me. Im no speed seeker. I want great feel and accuracy.
I will just have to wait and see if my dealer decides if he wants to take them on and see how each shoots with stabilizers. Hard to totally tell shooting bows with bare set up. I was impressed. Botech Staff were super class act! I meet several and treated me how I would treat somebody if I was on staff.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Jonnnnnnnnnn*

*you're killin me here ! When are you getting one in so I can come on down? I read all these posts and dont know what the thing feels like, danggggg. Not blaming you Jon*  

*I am glad some are having fun with theirs, not everyone is suffering post partum errrr bow season blues *


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Doc, 327 - 262 isnt that 65? What did I miss?


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I think you missed from 59 to 70 not 60. Unless I am reading it wrong. Also the birth certificate will use a 350 grain arrow not 425. 75 grains and 10 lbs means a pretty good pick up.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't pick on Thunderstruck, he has said he is very sensitive to personal attacks.

But he started it...

Jon


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

jjgsp beat me to it.

That's all I was sayin'.  Wasn't pickin' on anyone. lol


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

NO NO NO guys. Grant Ks said his freind's bow is 29 inchs pulling 60# and shoots 327. Bullish9 said his is 29 inchs pulling 59# shooting 262.Thats 65 fps diff(depending on arrow weight) johnnybow when did I persnally attack someone? Did I? If so I didnt mean it


----------



## Freezen (Nov 19, 2002)

How's this bow for quietness? I'm planning to use it for a hunting bow but I have no idea of how quiet it is.


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

"""""" i would just like to get one """"""""""""""


SORRY NO INTERNET SALES 


" BUGGER" NO DEALERS DOWN UNDER 



www who can Help


stitin here reading all this makes me


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

My Pat Dually at 28 & 7/8" AMO (measured), 71 Lbs, Loop, 2 Sims leeches and a tru peep ( I took of all the BT silencing stuff) shot a 400 grain grain arrow at 294 FPS for those who are curious. For a measured 7.75" brace height, that's incredible.

For comparison's sake, my 2K3 CyberTec C.5 @ 29" AMO (measured), 70 pounds, same exact stuff on the string shoots the same exact arrow at 289-290 FPS, albeit with a 6 & 5/8" (measured) brace height.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

*Jeff B*

Jeff,
Spiral cam on that or is that the regular Cam.5?

Yoda,
Check ebay for a used one. Shouldn't be long before they start showing up. You'll pay a fortune in shipping though.Or email me. I'll buy it here and ship to you. Where in Oz? I lived in Sydney for a while.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Jeff B*



Trushot_archer said:


> *Jeff,
> Spiral cam on that or is that the regular Cam.5?
> 
> Yoda,
> Check ebay for a used one. Shouldn't be long before they start showing up. You'll pay a fortune in shipping though.Or email me. I'll buy it here and ship to you. Where in Oz? I lived in Sydney for a while. *


TS,

That speed is for the Standard C.5. Spiral cam is not available (for some strange reason) on the CyberTec unless Hoyt has decided otherwise since the catalogs were produced.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Thunderstruck look at the weight of the arrow. One says it is 425 at 59 pounds the other doesn't state so I assume a IBO weight of 300 which would put it right were it is advertised.


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks stodr


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

true_archer 

sent a P M


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

*JeffB, I didn't think it was...*

But thought you might have a little insider help! I tried to get a Razor with the Spiral and was told "Maybe...call back in July"! That Cyber sounds plenty quick though!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: JeffB, I didn't think it was...*



Trushot_archer said:


> *But thought you might have a little insider help! I tried to get a Razor with the Spiral and was told "Maybe...call back in July"! That Cyber sounds plenty quick though! *


Yes the CyberTec is quick. I was really impressed (and still am) with it's performance. But the DC PAT's Pat's numbers with such a high brace are truly exceptional. At my draw length and poundage I've never seen anything anywhere close to the speed the DC PAT is putting out at that high of a brace height.

More importantly, The DC PAT is drop-dead accurate at those speeds (as is the CyberTec).


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

I WANT ONE!!! GOING TO ORDER IT TOMORROW!!!
Seen and shoot one,,really nice bow and it's a dual event bow,,I can shoot paper and 3d's with it nice looking and feels good too..
I heard they maybe shipping in a week?????anybody know better??

The Hood


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Robert, I got mine Wednesday. Set it up & had to wait until yesterday to shoot. I sighted it at 10 yds, then moved the target back to 20 (5 spot). I shot two groups; won't do that again. I then shot 4 ends. Twenty in the white, with 13 in the X. Time to go. First time out I shot this bow as well as my P38 Dually I've had for nearly a year. The bow is set up with a 7.5" Isolator, NAP 4000, and Copper John III with pins. It's louder than a Pat single cam, though not overly. I felt a little more vibration, but not more recoil. This bow is also 21 fps faster than my 2002 Patriot. I added some limb savers, and they quieted it some more. The Vibrablocks I slid down near the limb pockets. I intend to try some leeches or whiskers.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Dang Phil! How many is that now 3 or 4 Bowtechs in the family! Congrats on the new toy. What's the Chrono say at what weight Arrow??


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Kelly, we're a 4 BowTech family. The birth certificate states: 29", 61.5#, 300 gr arrow = 320 fps. I have the string silencers, loop, and kisser on. Shooting my 365 gr PSE 300s, I guess it should do close to 290. It appears a little faster than my P38 DC. That bow chrono'd 286 with a 375 gr arrow at 28" draw, 61#. I'll chrono it next week. However fast it is, it's accurate, even for me.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I finally got my 30" Pat dually in. It is INCREDIBLE!!
With the 7.75" BH it is shooting a 365gr arrow 334 fps. That's not from the sheet, that's what I personally saw on my dealer's chrony.

So far it is the closest thing to the "perfect" bow I've shot.


----------



## hoytboy (Dec 14, 2002)

*PDQ 5OH*

PDQ 5OH how does the Pat dually compare to your pro 38 DC. I am currently shooting a Pro 38 DC and have a PAT DC on order. In terms of recoil, noise, overall feel, etc. I fiqured the pat would be slighly faster. I love my Pro 38 and it will be hard to beat for a 3D bow.

500 FPS how did you get a 30"? That is what I ordered and they said that the 30" modules were not ready to go yet. When did you order yours? I am turning green from envy as I am writing this.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I asked BT shooter the same thing. I'm not sure. I'm waiting to hear back from him. I was one of the first to order one, but I was still expecting to have to wait a little longer. I may have gotten one of the "long" 30's. I haven't checked the exact draw length yet, but it doesn't feel too long. It fits me perfectly.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I loved the Patty Dually so much at the Show that I had to order one!!! This thing was just incredible. I was impressed with it's rock solid back wall and of course it's AWESOME speed. I have never been able to shoot an arrow that fast with a 28" draw. I am looking very forward to getting this sweety in my hands and putting her thru her paces. I am looking forward to setting it up with the new GKF Power Drop and seeing what its got!!!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Here' my new baby. I'm trying out a nap 4000, the stab. is a 10" Stealth and I'm waiting on a hindsight I ordered to do some real shooting. I'll probably go wiht the Spot hogg sight.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

hoytboy, the Pat has a stiffer draw. Both of mine are 60#ers. The wall on both is very solid, I'd say equally so. I feel more at the shot with the Pat, vibration, not recoil. But it does weigh nearly 1/2 lb less. It's a little louder than the P38. I've also had nearly a year to play with the P38, so it'll take a little time to get the Pat right where I want it. The speed should be close. The P38 was 309, 28" at 61#. The Pat 320, 29" at 61.5#. I'm still playing with stabilizers & things to quiet and balance. The Pat is very neutral at the shot. It just sort of sits there. I'd like to try a longer stab on it, not heavier though. You're going to love the new grip. It's way better than last year's. Overall the Pat is a real good bow. I intend to shoot 3D with it this summer. BTW, I'm shooting 365 gr PSE 300 Extremes out of both bows. 

500fps, the NAP 4000 is working out fine. I have them on my other 2 BowTechs as well. My son's Rascal doesn't have enough slide travel to use one.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

pdq 5oh,

Thanks for the info. I've been wanting to try one for a while. I think I'm going to like it.

BTW, have you seen the '05 mustang? If you squint it looks a lot like a '66 fastback. It will be coming out just when I graduate. Perfect timing!!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

500, yes I've seen pics. It looks to be a nice car.


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Phil.

Instead of using the cable slide on the Rascal have you thought about just serving the pick-up cable to the cable of the Rascal?
It just might work then Little "T" can be just like Dad


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

That Rustang looks like crap! They ought to take the T-Bird and rename Mustang! Of course, I can't say anything, the GTO looks like a ricer version of the Neon! 
Sorry, I work for a drag racing shop.(mostly GM cars) Felt it need to be said!
Jonathan


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Ausie, I may try that. Thanks.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

It looks like crap, 'cause all you'll see is the tail pipes!


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Where can I see this 05 Mustang?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

They have some pics in the new Motor Trend (I think it was), but they don't do it justice. I saw a car show on ESPN2. It looked a lot more impressive there.


----------



## walter tlc (Aug 10, 2002)

*sandtrap on the dually?*

the limb pockets looks thinner than the single cam patroit ...does it have the sandtrap shock absorbing?


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

I think bowtech did away with the sandtrap pockets this year


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

Don't quote me on this but I seem to remember seeing the sandtrap pockets on the Patriot (SC) and the Extreme VFT but not the Patriot DC. - from what I remember anyhow......

Wonder why that is?

PatD


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I think BowTech felt the sand traps weren't needed on the Pat DC. The VFT doesn't have them either. It also saves some weight.


----------

